# Problème de scanner sur Samsung



## castel (21 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour 
Depuis ma màj j'ai un problème avec le scanner de nos 2 multifonctions Samsung.
Que ce soit en Wifi ou en USB, en fin de numérisation à chaque fois j'ai le message: 
"Le scanner a signalé une erreur / Une erreur est survenue pendant la numérisation."
J'ai réinitialisé les imprimantes, recharger les Drivers Apple, rien à faire.
J'ai lancé une analyse Onyx, lancé le SOS de l'utilitaire de disque, pas plus.
Il y a peut-être une permission à rétablir dans la bibliothèque mais je ne sais plus comment on fait.
Si quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## castel (26 Octobre 2018)

C'est les vacances ou personne ne sait ?


----------



## peyret (26 Octobre 2018)

castel a dit:


> C'est les vacances ou personne ne sait ?



Si on avait la ref de l'imprimante multifonction ce serait un +


----------



## RICHARD06 (27 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème. Il s'agit d'une Samsung multifonction laser CLX-3185. Le pilote est celui fourni par Apple. Avant Mojave tout était ok.
Merci par avance
Cordialement

PS J'ai un IMac 27 5K+Fusion drive de 2017.


----------



## castel (27 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour
Imprimantes Multifonctions Samsung SCX-3205-W et M2070 (laser monochrome).
MBK Pro 15" mi 2015
Mojave version 10.14
Merci d'avance


----------



## titione30 (1 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème approchant avec un Multifonction CLX-9252 et un iMac fin 2015, Mojave 10.14.1, j'arrive à déclencher le Scan, mais je ne peux récupérer l'image le fichier est introuvable. J'ai rechargé le Driver mais c'est pareil. Une idée?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## castel (11 Novembre 2018)

Je viens de faire la mise à jour 10.14.1 et suis toujours bloqué sur les scans.
Mon fils sur son MBP 13" à aussi le problème.
C'est quand même incroyable que personne n'ait une idée sur ce problème.
Bien cordialement


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

castel a dit:


> C'est quand même incroyable que personne n'ait une idée sur ce problème.


Tout aussi incroyable de ne pas avoir tes modèles d'imprimante. Désolé, mais dans ce cas là, on fait quoi ? Ben on ne répond pas.

Tes 2 modèles font partie de la liste officielle de la prise en charge par Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201465 ...le mieux est de virer dans Préférences Système/Imprimantes et scanners ton modèle qui apparaît. Avant, pense à faire une sauvegarde de ta version en cours via Time Machine ou un clone. Tu redémarres, tu connectes ton imprimante et tu lances soit App Store, soit Préférences Système/Mise à jour de logiciels, un peu de patience le temps que macOS Mojave trouve ton modèle.

Sinon, dès maintenant le problème va vite être résolu pour n'importe quel utilisateur et n'importe quelle imprimante/scanner... https://www.macg.co/os-x/2018/10/apple-ne-veut-plus-gerer-les-pilotes-dimpression-pour-macos-103905 ...il va falloir passer par le site officiel du fabricant.


----------



## castel (11 Novembre 2018)

Tout d'abord merci pour la réponse.
J'avais déjà cité mes scanners plus haut ... 


castel a dit:


> Bonjour
> Imprimantes Multifonctions Samsung SCX-3205-W et M2070 (laser monochrome).
> MBK Pro 15" mi 2015
> Mojave version 10.14
> Merci d'avance


J'ai déjà procédé à la suppression comme indiqué en vain.
Par contre ce qui m'intrigue c'est que si je trouve bien les imprimantes dans la liste gérée par Apple je vois qu'ils ne parlent que de l'impression mais pas du scanner.
Dois-je comprendre que ça inclus tout ou seulement l'imprimante ?


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2018)

castel a dit:


> Dois-je comprendre que ça inclus tout ou seulement l'imprimante ?


Par défaut ça inclut les pilotes/drivers pour une imprimante dite trois en un. Avec une vieille Samsung laser en Wi-Fi, je n'ai aucun problème depuis 5 ans. Il faut regarder du côté de chez Samsung et attention ce dernier ne fabrique plus d'imprimantes, il a revendu à HP son département imprimantes.


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
vous utilisez quoi comme application pour scanner ?


----------



## Cataclems (15 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème avec mon imprimante Samsung CLX 3185 FW depuis l'installation de Mojave 10.14.1. Problèmes de numérisation avec signalement d'erreur et impossibilité d'ouvrir les fichiers PDF créés.
J'ai supprimé le driver puis réinstallé avec Mojave. Toujours rien.
Sur le site HP qui gère les imprimantes Samsung désormais, il est indiqué que le pilote n'est pas disponible.
Que faire ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## PJG (15 Novembre 2018)

Même si votre imprimante n'est pas dans la liste (Imprimantes), vous pouvez toujours essayer Gutenprint.


----------



## Cataclems (15 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Même si votre imprimante n'est pas dans la liste (Imprimantes), vous pouvez toujours essayer Gutenprint.


Merci, je vais essayer ça.

Bonjour, si j'ai bien compris Gutenprint gère uniquement la fonction imprimante. C'est le scanner qui ne fonctionne plus en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## asteak (30 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que l'auteur de ce post sur mon imprimante/scanner Samsung Xpress C467W. Impossible de scanner depuis la mise à jour sur Mojave avec mon MBP2016. Si quelqu'un en sait plus je suis preneur de toute information sur ce sujet. 
Merci à vous.


----------



## castel (16 Décembre 2018)

Suite à la mise à jour de Mojave 10.14.2 (18C54) j'ai refait un test de scan.
Sur le coup j'étais content car je n'ai plus de message d'erreur, je visualise le document mais après le lancement le fichier demeure toujours introuvable.
Je vois qu'il n'y a pas qu'avec les scanners Samsung qu'il y a des problèmes : https://forums.macg.co/threads/scanner.1311084/
Je pense qu'il y a un vrai problème avec Mojave qu'il ne faudrait pas laisser sous silence.
J'ai essayé de mettre un commentaire sur l'AppleStore mais curieusement je n'ai pas la possibilité d'en laisser un.

Sinon qu'elles sont les imprimantes multifonctions ou scanner à acheter qui fonctionnent avec Mojave ?


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2018)

castel a dit:


> Je pense qu'il y a un vrai problème avec Mojave qu'il ne faudrait pas laisser sous silence.


Ce n'est pas macOS Mojave qui pose un problème, mais Apple qui ne veut plus prendre en charge les mises à jour des pilotes... https://www.macg.co/os-x/2018/10/apple-ne-veut-plus-gerer-les-pilotes-dimpression-pour-macos-103905 ...et en plus les fabricants font la sourde oreille !


----------



## castel (16 Décembre 2018)

Oui on peut le voir comme ça, ce qui n'empêche que jusque là je n'avais aucun problèmes de fonctionnement, et ce n'est pas mon scanner qui a évolué mais OS.
Pour un consommateur pas spécialiste, ceux à qui s'adresse les produits Apple, c'est bien eux les coupables d'autant que l'information (et merci pour le lien) est à diffusion très réduite.
Quels sont les scanneurs compatibles ?
Est-ce que Apple nous informe ?


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2018)

castel a dit:


> Pour un consommateur pas spécialiste, ceux à qui s'adresse les produits Apple, c'est bien eux les coupables d'autant que l'information (et merci pour le lien) est à diffusion très réduite.


Non, de tout temps Apple et Microsoft n'ont jamais été obligés de proposer une mise à jour directe ou automatique des imprimantes, c'était un service gracieux. Pour moi, on ne va pas en débattre, ce serait trop long, ce sont bien les fabricants qui font la sourde oreille pour proposer une mise à jour de leur gamme de matériels lorsqu'une version de Windows ou macOS est sortie.

C'est bien plus simple pour les fabricants de ne plus proposer de mise à jour, de traîner la patte, pour la réactualisation, c'est quand même beaucoup plus lucratif pour eux que l'on soit obligé d'acheter une nouvelle imprimante/scanner.


----------



## castel (17 Décembre 2018)

J'ai trouvé une application, VueScan, qui a fonctionné du premier coup.
https://www.hamrick.com/download.html
C'est une version de test et pour une utilisation sans filigrane, il faut s'acquitter de 35€/an pour 4 ordi, ou 90€ illimité.
C'est plus économique que de racheter un multifonctions mais ... cher quand même.
En connaissez-vous d'autres ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Décembre 2018)

Samsung a vendu sa division imprimante et scanners à Hewlett-Packard. Donc pour les mises à jour, il n’y a rien à espérer.



castel a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une application, VueScan, qui a fonctionné du premier coup.
> https://www.hamrick.com/download.html
> C'est une version de test et pour une utilisation sans filigrane, il faut s'acquitter de 35€/an pour 4 ordi, ou 90€ illimité.
> C'est plus économique que de racheter un multifonctions mais ... cher quand même.
> En connaissez-vous d'autres ?


Non.

J’ai eu le même problème avec un scanner Canon. Aujourd'hui VueScan fait le boulot.

Préférer la version Pro, plus chère mais plus d’options (OCR, détramage, profondeur couleurs, etc.) donc plus utile.


Et je veux rectifier une légende qui court encore, jusqu’ici : Apple ne fait pas les pilotes des imprimantes et scanners. Ce sont les fabricants qui les développent et Apple ne fait que les distribuer en fonction de leur disponibilité. On retrouve les mêmes logiciels sur leurs sites, et même plus.

Apple ne s’occupe que de CUPS, les fondations de l’impression sur macOS, et d’ICA, le protocole de numérisation via Transfert d’images et Aperçu.


----------



## Minou45 (18 Décembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> vous utilisez quoi comme application pour scanner ?


J'ai le même problème avec l'imprimeraientmante SAMSUNG CLX-3305
L'imprimante fonctionne mais pas le scan.
En PDF, pas de message, ni de fichier créé
En Jpeg pas de fichier créé, mais un message d'erreur.
Au secours...


----------



## bogs! (26 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de mettre à jour MacOs sous Mojave, et j'avoue qu'avant de faire la maj j'avais oublié combien il m'avait été difficile de faire marcher correctement mon imprimante laser couleur samsung (c483) déjà sous 10.12, entre mises à jour pilotes et firmware pour ne plus avoir de bug. J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes que cités ici, c'est pourquoi j'ai trouvé ce post. Encore aujourd'hui, malgré les pilotes à jour trouvés sur le support Samsung/HP, j'arrive à imprimer mais pas numériser via l'interface habituelle MacOs. Le scan se lance, préaffiche le contenu, mais quand on lance la numerisation, arrivé à 100% apparait l'erreur "le scanner a retourné une erreur..." ou qqchose comme ca. Pas de fichier créé, rien.

J'ai néanmoins trouvé une solution si cela peut encore intéresser du monde: sur le support Samsung/HP, pour 10.14 il n'y a à ce jour encore que 2 pilotes téléchargeables. Mais si vous sélectionnez 10.13 il y a aussi des logiciels à télécharger, notamment "Samsung Easy Document Creator" qui permet la numérisation sous 10.14. C'est 100% gratuit, pas hyper convivial pour enchainer les scans, pas vu d'OCR, mais je n'ai certainement pas tout vu et je n'ai que des besoins basiques.

Ca a eu le mérite de débloquer ma situation, alors je partage.

++!


----------



## Séba69 (8 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Maintenant c'est HP qui s'occupe de samsung. Voici le numéro : xxxxxxxxxxx
Efficace et rapide. Ils m'on installer à distance le logiciel "Samsung easy document  creator"
Je peux a nouveau scanner et mon ordi reconnait tout les fichiers.
Rapide, simple et efficace....pour une fois -


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2019)

@Séba69
Désolé, mais pas de n° de téléphone visible, c'est considéré comme de la PUB. Alors, mieux vaut mettre un lien internet.


----------



## Séba69 (8 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> @Séba69
> Désolé, mais pas de n° de téléphone visible, c'est considéré comme de la PUB. Alors, mieux vaut mettre un lien internet.


Voici un lien pour les contacter: https://support.hp.com/fr-fr/contact-hp


----------



## geraudnimo (13 Novembre 2019)

Selon le site du support HP, certains ont bien réussi à utiliser le scanner via une application (devenue obsolète car non mise à jour également) : https://h30478.www3.hp.com/t5/Samsu...s-Catalina/td-p/923253/highlight/false/page/2
On fait le scan depuis le téléphone ou iPad puis Airdrop vers Mac. 

Cette application est utilisable sous iOS 13 si et seulement si elle a été installé sur une version d'iOS antérieure : https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/samsung-mobile-print-photo/id520348125

Quoi qu'il en soit ça reste du bricolage pour ceux qui peuvent l'utiliser. Les autres sont toujours avec une imprimante multitâche cette de qualité et récente mais non fonctionnelle pour le scanner.


----------



## castel (15 Novembre 2021)

Bonne nouvelle à ceux qui n'auraient pas jeté leur *multifonctions Samsung*, *avec Monterey on peut de nouveau utiliser le scanner *sans soucis.
Bref, ça ne fait que me conforter dans l'idée que c'est bien un dysfonctionnement de Mojave et non une hypothétique mise à jour du fabricant qui en était la cause.


----------

